

Ask HN: Should we have a Thesaurus in the IDE? - marpalmin

While programming/designing I find myself looking for more accurate words to describe concepts, variables, classes, functions, etc.<p>Do you think it would be a good idea to have a thesaurus in the IDE? Somebody know of an implementation of this idea?
======
jlemoine
I personally develop on a mac and I always have the Dictionary app opened on
the thesaurus tab. In my case I use several Editor or IDE: XCode for iOS
development, Eclipse for android development, Emacs for C++ development... the
Dictionary app is for me the best approach.

~~~
marpalmin
Just out of curiosity. Do you know of any IDE with an Embedded thesaurus, in
MS Word style?

I know that you can do it in vim for example.

